# Just heard.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Dgui an old member had multiple strokes and is hospitalized. He was a pfs shooter and really good. Don't remember why he left the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Prayers.
If you want to send him a card

TMC Medical
5301 E. Grant Rd.
Tuscon, AZ. 85712
Room 971 Bed 1


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

He is the originator of the OPFS. All kinds of videos on U-Tube for those who want to see his incredible shooting. Not many could shoot a PFS like him and his videos on how to shoot a PFS are i think almost legendary. He is who got me hooked on the PFS and my goto's are PFS's still to this day cause of him. We PMed a bit occasionally. He is one of the good old guys.

Strokes are bad news. Hope they got to him quick enough before any major damage was done. i will keep him in my prayers for a swift recovery.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's some sad news... he was one of the best


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope he will be OK . Seems he just recently posted some videos . He really has a love for shooting and really has influenced the community . Were pulling for you Daryl ! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I watch a bunch of his YouTube videos but have never interacted with him here on this forum. I think I was inactive when he was active and vice versa. Coincidentally I shot my OPFS today. I hope he gets well soon and keeps on shooting. Good health to you Dgui.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

He's a legend - hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He started a worldwide movement, I'll certainly pray he's ok.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wishing Dugi the best, thanks for sharing


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

One of-if not the fastest shooter with accuracy I ever saw. Get well Darrell.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Just checked out some of his YouTube's are he is amazing, my prayers to out for him


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Wishing him the best!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any updates on his status ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Heard he wasn't doing good one day. Than better another day. Think it's to early to tell . His speech was affected. The MRI shows he had a major stroke on the right side of his brain and 2 smaller ones on the left. He's on a feeding tube till he regains the ability to swallow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's information from the slingshot community forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Prayers and Positive Energys headin to him,he is a legend.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

stevekt said:


> I watch a bunch of his YouTube videos but have never interacted with him here on this forum. I think I was inactive when he was active and vice versa. Coincidentally I shot my OPFS today. I hope he gets well soon and keeps on shooting. Good health to you Dgui.


Can you point me to some of his YouTub videos.......Titles?

Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > I watch a bunch of his YouTube videos but have never interacted with him here on this forum. I think I was inactive when he was active and vice versa. Coincidentally I shot my OPFS today. I hope he gets well soon and keeps on shooting. Good health to you Dgui.
> ...


His YouTube name is Pfshooter I think.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > stevekt said:
> ...


Thanks . I'll try that


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I don't know the man but, I know how devastating strokes can be and I join other Forum members in wishing him well. He will be in my prayers tonight.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I just watched a bunch of his YouTube videos and was very impressed with his skill, speed and ability to make arial shots. It was nice to be able to to put a face on the man, it makes all this a lot more personal.

GP


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Totally agree, and I learned also much from watching his stream. So sad that he seemed fine in his latest YouTube's and now he is in our prayers for recovery.

For those wanting to see his YouTube's, here is his stream https://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I heard about his name several times here and there. Lets pray for him to recovery asap.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Prayers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone know how Dgui is dong ?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I just saw this thread! I had no idea Dgui had a stroke. I hope he gets well, and send him my best wishes. 
Yes, any news would be welcome.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

still waiting for an update,Prayers and Positive thoughts are all we can do now


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I've sent Darrell a card at the facility he is currently. I've never been, personally, in contact with him, but he is a brother slingshooter and deserves all the support we can give him.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank God. Never met or communicated with him, but through his YouTube's I feel a connection as skropi has posted as a fellow slingshoter


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

he's an absolute legend...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

does anyone have a current update?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have watched his videos for a long time ... he is one of the great shooters of our time.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> I have watched his videos for a long time ... he is one of the great shooters of our time.
> 
> wll


*Of All Time

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I have watched his videos for a long time ... he is one of the great shooters of our time.
> ...


Yes, they stuff he has done is just incredible, right up there with the best of the best. His speed shooting has me in a state of " How Does He Do That ?".

wll


----------

